# Ocheesee Pond?



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone ever fished Ocheesee Pond? Looking to explore a little freshwater fishing and it looks very inviting. http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/nw/ocheesee/


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Prettiest place I have ever fished!!! And the hardest place I've fished!! Clear tantic water. Light line cast far away... And watch the red wasp....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished it a lot as a kid. There are some HUGE shellcrackers in there. Use a fine mesh dipnet to catch little glass shrimp for bait. My father also caught a 17+lb bass in there. He used to fish the deeper holes with shiners the size of your hand. At night he used to throw hand made black jitterbugs that were the size of a big dill pickle. I've been meaning to go back. As a kid, we used to camp there at the boatramp campground. But I dont think it is there anymore. I cant find any info on it.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Worst and scariest night I ever spent was on Ocheesee Pond.*

I was in my old Stauter butt head skiff. Managed to knock a small hole in it after I got lost--after dark. All I had to bail with was a Veenie can. No light so I couldn't find the hole. I bailed continuously until daylight. 

Evidently, the noise of my bailing sounded like prey to the local gator population. A couple of times 3' gator wakes about swamped my boat.

OK, I'm a Deacon in the church so I can't lie--much. Maybe the wakes weren't quite 3' but they dang sure seemed that big in the dark.

Ever see a Fiefolet? I saw a couple that night and they increased my anxiety a bit. My heart rate got close to red-line.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you follow it to the treasure?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

All of the comments are good ones. I was there about a year ago and there is an open grass area where you could camp overnight although there are no facilities. In the upper end of the lake there is a trail marked back into the swamp, but I suggest a GPS if you don't know the way.


----------



## ThisRandomLife (Aug 22, 2018)

*Where to go at Ocheesee Pond*

Hey, 

Im looking to take my kayak and try fishing at Lake Ocheesee this weekend. I have never been to the area. From google maps I cant tell of any place I can drive to and launch at the lake. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*directions*



ThisRandomLife said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im looking to take my kayak and try fishing at Lake Ocheesee this weekend. I have never been to the area. From google maps I cant tell of any place I can drive to and launch at the lake. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Easy to drive to the only public landing on the pond that I know of.
https://public.myfwc.com/le/boatramp/public/Ramp.aspx?FacilityID=JA00005IZ&Name=Ochesse+Pond+Public+Boat+Ramp+(aka+Shady+Grove)

You can fish anywhere in the open pond and around the sides in the cypress. At the west end of the big pond is the swamp. There is a marked trail back in there but pay attend if you plan to go far. A GPS is a good idea if you are adventurous. 
This place is popular with the paddle folks.


----------



## ThisRandomLife (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you sir. This info really helped a lot. 







fishwalton said:


> Easy to drive to the only public landing on the pond that I know of.
> https://public.myfwc.com/le/boatram...hesse+Pond+Public+Boat+Ramp+(aka+Shady+Grove)
> 
> You can fish anywhere in the open pond and around the sides in the cypress. At the west end of the big pond is the swamp. There is a marked trail back in there but pay attend if you plan to go far. A GPS is a good idea if you are adventurous.
> This place is popular with the paddle folks.


----------

